# Assitance in setting up wireless on Canon MG3570



## SoldatChristi (Nov 1, 2013)

Hello,

I'm Ryan. New to these forums. I thought I would ask this question here since I have tried a lot of trouble shooting steps here. I am using the CANON MG 3570 All in One. My ADSL Modem Router is the TP Link TD-W8968. I need help setting up the wireless. I just cannot seem to do it.

I follow the driver instructions, but it's not able to install the driver over the network. I have tried doing it via WPS, Cableless Setup, and wireless through USB. They all don't work. I do have a software printer driver file which prints directly to PDF, so I don't know if that interferes with us but I am able to access the AIO through USB connectivity. My OS configuation is as follows.

Windows 7 Ultimate x64
AMD BE 2350
RAM - 3GB DDR
No working Optical Drive. I downloaded the drivers through the internet.

Router Settings:
DHCP - Enabled
Firewall in Router - off
Wireless Security - WPA 2 Personal
SSID Broadcast - On

If there is anything else that I need to give, let me know but I'd love to set this up. If it's a unit malfunction, I'll definitely take it up with Canon but I thought I should do all the trouble shooting here.

Blessings in Christ,
Ryan


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Setup and configuration is covered in the User Manual. If you don't have it, you can download a copy from the Canon website: http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/suppo...ma_mg_series/pixma_mg5220#BrochuresAndManuals

If the Canon process fails, note at which step it fails and the error that you receive.


----------



## SoldatChristi (Nov 1, 2013)

So it fails at the part where the wireless printer tries to connect with the ADSL Wireless Modem Router. I have followed the manual to the tee.


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Typical cause of failure is the printer is not configured to match the wireless configuration of the router.

Assuming you have security enabled on the router, disable it. Then try again.


----------



## SoldatChristi (Nov 1, 2013)

So I did some testing. I tested out the Wireless Printer on my father's network, wireless. He was using a generic Beetel Wireless ADSL Modem Router and Windows XP. I connected my printer wirelessly through USB and it connected just fine. So I know it's not the printer. 

Now I have to rule out whether it's my router or whether it's my OS. I'm not sure if it's the 64 bit version of Windows 7 I am using.


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

If the printer is successfully connecting to the network, it will pull valid IP and network information. This would be visible in the printer configuration which can typically be printed. You can also check the router ARP table to see if the printer is properly recognized.

Having said that, direct connection by USB is often the easiest way to configure a printer. 

And there are two basic parts of network setup. First, the printer is configured and connected to the network (which is what I thought you were trying to do). Second, is the printer setup and software/driver installation on the PC. Configuration on the PC won't work if the printer isn't already on the network.


----------



## SoldatChristi (Nov 1, 2013)

So maybe this help you. On my father's network, it connected just fine. On my network, when I go to theWireless Stations Status, I see the MAC address of the printer showing up. It says 'associated'. That means, somehow my router is receiving information from the wireless printer. When I try to connect it though, it just doesn't detect it on the network.

Is there anyway that I can remove the printer from my router settings and then have it add automatically? Is it possible that my printer is not supported by my router?

To answer your questions, the printer is configured right now (through USB, not wireless). So the drivers are installed. Secondly, the installation and configuration is on my PC, through which I am connecting through my Ethernet (LAN) connection. When you say:



> Configuration on the PC won't work if the printer isn't already on the network.


What do you mean by that?


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

If you power off the printer or disable the wifi, you should see the printer information disappear from the router. It is added automatically whenever a device is detected, it's not permanent.

Unless the printer is properly configured and connected to the network, the PC cannot detect it (on the network) and thus it cannot be setup/configured on the PC. In most instances, you cannot install drivers, setup hardware, or configure hardware/devices that are not first recognized by Windows. 

Do you have another PC to test with on your network? At this point we don't know if it's a printer, network/router, or PC issue and it would help to eliminate causes.


----------



## SoldatChristi (Nov 1, 2013)

I did test this on another laptop. On my earlier reply, I did test it on my father's laptop. He has a different network and a different router. It did not detect it wirelessly but it did seem to connect via USB and I was able to print wirelessly. So that ruled out the printer being at fault, though I still wonder if it is the printer because I only got it working wirelessly after the second attempt via USB to wireless.


----------



## PSBoy (Dec 9, 2013)

hi there, 
i've got same problem, tested with 2 laptops and 2 iphones but all said ""cannot detect printer". 
my wireless working fine, can surf net good. 
can i ask how do u make sure the printer is already in the network?
thank u!

*p/s: Ryan, hope its ok i joined your chat.


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

SoldatChristi said:


> It did not detect it wirelessly but it did seem to connect via USB and I was able to print wirelessly.


Sounds like it didn't work on your dads network either. If it's connected by USB, it's not working wirelessly.


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

PSBoy said:


> hi there,
> i've got same problem, tested with 2 laptops and 2 iphones but all said ""cannot detect printer".
> my wireless working fine, can surf net good.
> can i ask how do u make sure the printer is already in the network?
> ...


The printer should have the ability to display and/or print the configuration, which will include the network information.

Or you can log into the router and check the ARP table. You should see an entry for the printer.


----------



## ricky81 (Jan 11, 2014)

I am having similar issues. I can connect via USB and print no problem. I cannot use airprint or wireless printing because I do not know how to connect the printer to the internet. It says to connect via LAN but there is no cord to connect to the router so how do I connect to the router wirelessly? Our router was set up by the internet company and does not have a button to connect via bluetooth. What am I missing? Sorry to sound naive as usually I am quite savvy so this is frustrating me. The online manual is no help either. Thanks!


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Does this Printer also have a wired Lan Port?


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

If the Printer does not have a Lan port, since it does have USB and your Router also has a USB Port for Printer Sharing you could connect it that way since you Laptop can obviously access your router.


----------

